# Greatest letter ever on NFL stationary.



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

Click the link.

Link


----------



## Ursus sapien (Apr 21, 2010)

that's funny. and most likely the most reasonable response possible!


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Effing hilarious.


----------



## Grete_J (Oct 5, 2010)

Reminds me of that book by Ted L. Nancy "Letters From A Nut". He writes companies, hotels, establishments with some of the most ridiculous questions, comments, etc...


----------



## cpool (Apr 30, 2010)

It is funny, and what is funnier in in 2011 it woudl be taken really serious and they would get a lawyer on it right away. Great letter, what everyone wants to say, but few dare to say.


----------



## Aquaman (Apr 21, 2010)

cpool said:


> It is funny, and what is funnier in in 2011 it woudl be taken really serious and they would get a lawyer on it right away. Great letter, what everyone wants to say, but few dare to say.


Sad but true ...non the less..ROFLMAO ...thats a great return letter


----------

